# Quick Crockpot Question - can I take the lid off to reduce sauce?



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, I hope someone can answer this for me in the next hour or two.

I have a new Rival 6qt crockpot. It's currently cooking spaghetti sauce with ground beef on low for a planned 6-8 hours (it's at hour 5). I browned the beef first so I'm not too concerned about food safety, but not sure if it's okay (and effective) to take the lid off to reduce the sauce. It's too liquidy for my liking, plus reducing it would of course intensify flavour.

Should I take the lid off for the last hour or more? Should I up to to High for this (I've never tried my pot on high and have heard that Rival pots can get TOO high on the High setting).

TIA!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Go ahead and take the lid off, it should reduce pretty nicely. I wouldn't turn it up to high though, it should do fine on low.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

I would say put it on high for a short time- maybe a half hour, keeping an eye on it if you have never used the crock on high before and leave it uncovered while doing this. You need to raise the heat in order to reduce it.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!
Now I just need a third vote to choose Low or High!









OT, but Marissa, I totally thought your signature was going to be a link to Holiday Helpers.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I take the lid off and turn it on high fo about 30 minutes to reduce the sauce or thicken gravies.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I decided to take the lid off now (2hr 25 mins to go for 8 hours of cooking) on Low, then if it's not reduced to my liking half an hour before dinner, I'll crank it to High.

Thanks!


----------

